# Best Brand for Anavar?



## AKHAN (Dec 27, 2009)

Which is best brand for Anavar?


----------



## naz786 (Apr 2, 2009)

Dont know which is the best, however im currently using prochem anavar 50mg

few people on here have also used prochem anavar with good results

there is few other brands, but as i havnt used them personally cant say how good they are.


----------



## Killenistan (Dec 26, 2009)

What brand that is the best i dont have a clue of.

But personaly,i like Jinan.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mastersBB said:


> try to get human one and not Ugl. since ugl is only winstrol or dianabol!


please please prove this i am dying to hear this.......


----------



## AKHAN (Dec 27, 2009)

What do you mean by try to get human one and not Ugl?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

AKHAN said:


> What do you mean by try to get human one and not Ugl?


UGL Anavar is fine many have had great results with it, although i will wait for the multitude of Lab tests that MasterBB is going to post up to back up his claim that no UGL uses Anavar in their anavar.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mastersBB said:


> try to get human one and not Ugl. since ugl is only winstrol or dianabol!


Bump for proof....


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> please please prove this i am dying to hear this.......


il bet you a brass monkey we dont get proof of this aswell!!


----------



## Knifey (Nov 1, 2007)

You wont get any proof i bet!! but i'm sure most would take human pharma grade over UGL if given the choice. Except you'll be hard pressed to find any at a decent price, if you find any at all.

Ive read that anavar is being used in the usa to treat aids victims for muscle wasting. So there must be pharma grade out there!

Haz


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Knifey said:


> You wont get any proof i bet!! but i'm sure most would take human pharma grade over UGL if given the choice. Except you'll be hard pressed to find any at a decent price, if you find any at all.
> 
> Ive read that anavar is being used in the usa to treat aids victims for muscle wasting. So there must be pharma grade out there!
> 
> Haz


will not argue with this mate i have used upjohn Var and is very good but is like rocking horse sh1t.....my issue with his statement is that he says it as fact when it is only his opinion.....the only way he can prove this is to have tested every single Var product from every UGL out there so as i said in my first post...i cannot wait for this


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Pharma or not,i used ROHM var and it was bang on,no complaints at all.

If all ugl lab stuff was bunk then why does every man and his dog use tren with good results?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mastersBB said:


> try to get human one and not Ugl. since ugl is only winstrol or dianabol!


Bump for proof from MasterBB


----------



## Jasper (Aug 18, 2008)

LMAO


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

As long as you use a reputable ug lab and get it from a good cource you should be fine mate.

I used IP anavar a few years ago and it was superb, amazing vascularity and strength at 70mg ed.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Bump for proof from MasterBB


LOL lovin the persistent bumpage! 

OP any decent UGL should produce decent anavar. Pro chem is one of the better ones atm mate and should be readily available around the country


----------



## AKHAN (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone really grateful for this


----------

